# [dvd?] formato esotico

## cloc3

rabbia.

mia figlia è venuta a casa con un dvd di Harry Potter prodotto con un formato misterioso.

montandolo manualmente, si osserva che è formattato udf e contiene un installer per windows, una cartella VIDEO_TS standard (che è l'unica parte a cui kaffeine riesce ad accedere spontaneamente) e, soprattutto, una immagine .dmg.

aprendo quest'ultima con hfplus si trova un'applicazione per Mac che, credibilmente, contiene il player.

può esistere qualche sistema per accedere a cosi del genere con Linux?

Edit: 

sembra che il dvd richieda il player Interactual, che non avevo mai visto prima.

su internet, mi è sembrato di capire che la parte grossa del filmato dovrebbe comunque essere accessibile nel modo normale, ma nel mio caso si perde completamente l'audio. D'altra parte, il dvd non contiene una cartella AUDIO_TS ...

qualcuno saprebbe come uscirne?

----------

## pierino_89

Se sul lettore dvd da televisore va, teoricamente dovrebbe essere possibile uscirne. Hai provato a ripparlo? Così capisci se perlomeno riconosce la presenza di tracce audio/video.

Ti consiglio k9copy, visto che sei su kde.

P.S.: ho visto pochissimi dvd con la cartella AUDIO_TS, ad essere sincero. Ma ammetto che non me ne siano passati chissà quanti fra le mani.

----------

## MajinJoko

di solito, se la cartella AUDIO_TS esiste, è vuota.

----------

